# The Cow Thread



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The dreaded purple cow will be coming, when I manage to take a photograph. In the meantime, here is a Highland Cow from a zoo I visited recently:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And yes, Highland Cows really are from Scotland. Not a gag!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As Grand Poobah of this thread (Scarlet said so, so it must be true!) I'm going to decree it open to photos of ungulates....

So manatee photos work if you have them!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ungulate


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Moo.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Great book title, Moses!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Oh, this is a thread I can definitely participate in. I see cows all day every day! This thread needs some baby cows.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Samantha, that calf has some eye!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a friend that lives a gajillion miles away and on a visit she loves to take pictures. The things she likes to take pictures of the very most is of cows. She asked me once if I didn't see some 'age old wisdom in their eyes.' I said, 'No Dee, it's an effing cow.'


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> I have a friend that lives a gajillion miles away and on a visit she loves to take pictures. The things she likes to take pictures of the very most is of cows. She asked me once if I didn't see some 'age old wisdom in their eyes.' I said, 'No Dee, it's an effing cow.'


Aren't those sheep in the photo? They still qualify under my liberal terms up near the top.....And I agree that neither sheep nor cows are wise. I was fortunate enough to spend three days hiking along Hadrian's Wall (near the traditional border of England and Scotland). For three days and three nights, everywhere we went there were baas and bleats and I've never seen so many sheep in my life! But they were definitely not wise.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to Susan for reminding me that I had this photo of an illiterate cow....


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Aren't those sheep in the photo? They still qualify under my liberal terms up near the top.....And I agree that neither sheep nor cows are wise. I was fortunate enough to spend three days hiking along Hadrian's Wall (near the traditional border of England and Scotland). For three days and three nights, everywhere we went there were baas and bleats and I've never seen so many sheep in my life! But they were definitely not wise.


Sheep? Those are definitely NOT sheep. I looked again and yep, they are cows for sure. If you want pics of sheep I think there is a 'Lambs of Christ Church' a cpl blocks away though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> Sheep? Those are definitely NOT sheep. I looked again and yep, they are cows for sure. If you want pics of sheep I think there is a 'Lambs of Christ Church' a cpl blocks away though.


Looking at 'em again, I have to agree they are cows....No idea what got into me....


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Looking at 'em again, I have to agree they are cows....No idea what got into me....


No biggie. Dee and I chatted tonight and we both agree we need to road trip to OK.......where the sheep are as big as cows!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

OK does this count? It's Dee and I during a road trip.Yes I go out in public dressed like that. I'm the 'fun friend'.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> OK does this count? It's Dee and I during a road trip.Yes I go out in public dressed like that. I'm the 'fun friend'.


But what inquiring minds want to know is did you ride the camel?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


>


cute critters, SM. After my earlier fiasco I'll limit myself to saying I think they are mammals...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But what inquiring minds want to know is did you ride the camel?


are you sure it's a camel and not just a horse with a tumor? 
(ducks and runs)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Me feeding a giraffe.










Me feeding an Asian Rhino. (Pre-emptive joke: The rhino is the one not wearing a purple shirt.)
(Both taken at the San Diego Wild Animal Park.)


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Weeks ago I said on chat one night that I would post pictures of the Purple Cow Restaurant in Little Rock. We finally made it there (for lunch) today. Here are the results.









This is the view from the street beside the place.









LL watching II take another picture.






















































The menu. We were so eager to eat we forgot to take pictures (ala THC) before we dug in.









Some of our fellow diners.










Hope you enjoy our trip to The Purple Cow. We sure did.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Telracs -- I see you have been to Custer SD and Custer State Park!  Love it!


----------

